# Sundown Monster Woofer Wall Socket Part II



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

More power this time... current clamp shows ONE coil. 

We hooked each coil up to a seperate 120v circuit for a total power of ~8800 watts at the start, dropped to the 7000s then stayed around that point until failure at 30 seconds. Prior to this video we had JUST finished plugging it in to one socket in series for around 2000 watts for FIVE MINUTES - so it was already hot!

The Monster lives up to it's name.

If you are wondering about the frame... Brandon had two in his wall without motor supports and it broke off some of the screws allowing the bottom to swing out and break off the top of the frame. So... motor supports are a must.

YouTube - Sundown Monster 18" Wall Socket


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Impressive


----------



## dovogod (Jan 21, 2009)

I met a focal rep and he was telling me that they were trying to make the 46kx4 woofer withstand a wall socket for 24hrs. As it was then, like 3 years ago, It could be plugged in for like 13 hrs. That was in the french lab too where the outlets are 220. Thats just silly I say.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

dovogod said:


> I met a focal rep and he was telling me that they were trying to make the 46kx4 woofer withstand a wall socket for 24hrs. As it was then, like 3 years ago, It could be plugged in for like 13 hrs. That was in the french lab too where the outlets are 220. Thats just silly I say.


The power level varies dramatically based on impedance. We hooked up 1 ohm per outlet. 

Assuming the Focal 18" is in series for four ohms that is not nearly the power we saw. Focal specifies 4.2 DCR in series vs. the 0.8 per coil in our case -- assuming the same rise from DCR we experienced (416%) that means 2800 watts tops even at 220v - then it would decline further as the coil heated.

At that sort of power our Monster driver levels off after a while and maintains a constant temperature so would more than likely hold it for as long as necessary. The longest we have tested is 5 minutes as it gets a little boring / annoying 

I'd like to see the Focal do it in person, though, as there are VERY few drivers that will hold up to a wall socket test for long -- much less 3" coil drivers. I can see where Focal may be using their multi-magnet system for cooling but I will remain a little skeptical unless someone at Focal wants to make a video, I'd love too see it done -- always fun to see a good design in action.


----------



## roadrage (Jul 16, 2009)

how would your new monster do for a 14-16 cu. ft. wall with a pair of subs and two amps capable of 2500 watts each @ 1 ohm rms? Looking to sell your products, maybe PM me? Wanna use something I'd be able to carry for sale.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

These are not yet available for sale -- in any case that box is pretty large for them even if they were 18s.


----------

